# DVB-T3 ..speriamo il più tardi possibile.



## Ulisse (18 Marzo 2022)

L'introduzione del nuovo standard mi sta mettendo a dura prova.
Solo questa settimana, ho speso 3 serate in giro per vecchietti a montare decoder.
Ne ho 6 da gestire di cui solo 2 parenti mentre gli altri si sono intrufolati negli ultimi anni durante il primo passaggio al digitale terrestre.

Vado, salgo, monto. Poi spiego ed interrogo.
Ripeto questi due ultimi passi diverse volte fino a quando nn mi danno l'impressione di aver capito.
Poi scendo e vado da quello a cui l'ho montato precedentemente perchè, in quel paio di gg, ha incasinato tutto e dobbiamo ripartire da capo 
La routine è uno nuovo ed uno vecchio da rifare. Ad oltranza. Per almeno altre 2 settimane.
Poi ricorderanno i passi.

Un paio di loro sono in difficoltà economiche.
Ad una gli ho detto che l'ho pagato 5 Euro. Speriamo non lo dica ad altri 
Mi ha dato i 5 euro ed io, per cercare di non prendermi nemmeno quelli le ho detto:
Zia XX (le chiamo quasi tutte zia),  sono solo 5 euro, lascia stare che sono una fesseria.
Lei mi ha risposto di no. Sono soldi. Per molti averli o meno fa la differenza fra mangiare o no quella giornata.
Ecco, penso fra me e me, bella figura di merda hai fatto Ulisse sminuendo il valore dei soldi con chi ha i centesimi contati.

Mi tocca poi, come al solito, mangiare dell'uva sotto anice che odio ma che è ormai inutile dirglielo.
Si dimentica ogni volta ed io ho capito che faccio prima a buttarla giù che a ripetere la stessa discussione dove lei, sicura fosse pre me la prima volta che la mangio, vuole convincermi almeno a provarne un paio di acini.
Se dovessi insistere nel rifiutare, sicuramente mi metterebbe il bavaglino e mi imboccherebbe a forza.
Ne sono sicuro.

Ad un altro, che aveva un decoder vecchio, gli ho mentito dicendo che lo avrebbero sostituito gratuitamente.
Me lo sono portato via e buttato alla piattaforma ecologica.

La cosa che più mi fa incazzare e che la prima ha dei figli lontani ma non in Australia.
Il secondo ha diversi nipoti.
Però, nessuno se ne cura. Nemmeno di striscio.
Mi fanno una tenerezza vederli prendere appunti quando gli spieghi come passare ad HDMI_1 ed attivare così l'ingresso del decoder nuovo.

Gli altri me li hanno pagati.
Anche se arrotondo per difetto rimettendoci su ognuno sempre 3/4 euro + il costo di eventuali prolunghe, cavi, spinotti.
Mi ripagano degli extra sostenuti con caffè, liquori, biscotti fatti in casa e la temuta uva sotto anice 

Una di loro, over 70 ma arzillissima, visto l'orario mi chiede sempre la stessa cosa:  "mentre tu finisci, posso prepararti la cena??" 
Sempre piena di attenzioni e sempre presente al mio onomastico con i suoi auguri.
Ricordo le risate quando le chiesi di lasciare suo marito, ormai una mummia sul divano, e scappare via con me.
Però non subito, fra una decina di anni che le donne mi piacciono mature.


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2022)

Io ho mia mamma che ogni due giorni mi chiama: 'ma da te si vede la RAI?' - Io: 'si, mamma, prova a risintonizzare', lei 'mi ripeti la procedura?'


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho mia mamma che ogni due giorni mi chiama: 'ma da te si vede la RAI?' - Io: 'si, mamma, prova a risintonizzare', lei 'mi ripeti la procedura?'


mia cugina ha 42 anni e l'ho aiutata a risintonizzare la tv per telegram


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'introduzione del nuovo standard mi sta mettendo a dura prova.
> Solo questa settimana, ho speso 3 serate in giro per vecchietti a montare decoder.
> Ne ho 6 da gestire di cui solo 2 parenti mentre gli altri si sono intrufolati negli ultimi anni durante il primo passaggio al digitale terrestre.
> 
> ...


Ti meriti...un santo subito!!!
Fin troppo spesso gli anziani sono lasciati soli...
Se non hanno qualcuno che li aiuta ormai hanno difficoltà anche a guardare la TV...

E come dicevi tu...non tutti hanno figli che vivono in Papua Nuova Guinea...ma a 5 km...ma fa più figo fare finta di fare il volontario magari in un associazione green che aiutare i parenti anziani!


----------



## Ulisse (18 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti meriti...un santo subito!!!


ehhhh...ora non esageriamo
mi accontenterei di meno uva sotto anice.
meno uva e più patata mi piace come slogan 

Certo è dura dopo una giornata, per niente chiusa con sessione di sport, trovare le motivazioni per scendere di nuovo caldo di doccia ed andare a spellare cavi o rimettere a posto i collegamenti per la 4a volta o ripetere così tante volte le stesse cose da perderne il conto 

Però, quando li vedi aspettarti sull'uscio della porta con quello sguardo che trasmette una tonnellata di gratitudine, è una sensazione proprio bella.

E comunque non lo faccio per loro, ma per me. Che sia chiaro.
Sono uno schifoso egocentrico e narcisista per cui, qualsiasi cosa che accresca il mio ego, è più che benvenuta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sono uno schifoso egocentrico e narcisista per cui, qualsiasi cosa che accresca il mio ego, è più che benvenuta.


Guarda prenditi un cane...fatichi meno e ti guarda veramente come se fossi il padreterno...
Un amore incondizionato...e puro...
Io da quando ho 14 anni ho cani...
Non potrei vivere senza...


----------



## Ulisse (18 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda prenditi un cane...fatichi meno e ti guarda veramente come se fossi il padreterno...
> Un amore incondizionato...e puro...
> Io da quando ho 14 anni ho cani...
> Non potrei vivere senza...


Lo so bene. Avuto in passato.
Non ne prenderò più.
Troppo brutto gestirne la morte.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Lo so bene. Avuto in passato.
> Non ne prenderò più.
> Troppo brutto gestirne la morte.


Si... è come se morisse ...un membro della famiglia ..
Però quando ti guarda con quegli occhi...ti sciogli...

Continua allora ad aiutare i vecchietti...che sei bravo veramente... !!


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'introduzione del nuovo standard mi sta mettendo a dura prova.
> Solo questa settimana, ho speso 3 serate in giro per vecchietti a montare decoder.
> Ne ho 6 da gestire di cui solo 2 parenti mentre gli altri si sono intrufolati negli ultimi anni durante il primo passaggio al digitale terrestre.
> 
> ...


Cuore generoso, sono attenzioni che fanno sentire amati. 
I vecchietti dicono spesso, il mio vicino mi vuole bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda prenditi un cane...fatichi meno e ti guarda veramente come se fossi il padreterno...
> Un amore incondizionato...e puro...
> Io da quando ho 14 anni ho cani...
> Non potrei vivere senza...


Ma......il cane non ti contesta anche se sbagli. 
Rapporto impari sin dall'inizio


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo il mio cane è un cagacazzi pelospargente?


----------



## Ulisse (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho mia mamma che ogni due giorni mi chiama: 'ma da te si vede la RAI?' - Io: 'si, mamma, prova a risintonizzare', lei 'mi ripeti la procedura?'


pure mia mamma è in coda per l'assitenza.
Il parentame stretto non lo avevo citato perchè in famiglia è automaticamente compito mio.
c'è il tacito accordo fra miei cognati, cognate, fratelli, stipulato anni fa in mia assenza, che tutte queste cose toccano a me.

ho inoltre notato un fastidioso vizio che negli anni hanno consolidato
Non leggono il libretto delle istruzioni di niente che sia alimentato dalla pila a bottone fino alla 220V.
Preferiscono aspettare che ci ritroviamo insieme per qualche motivo per mollarmi la cosa in mano e chiedendo di spiegarne il funzionamento.




danny ha detto:


> Ma solo il mio cane è un cagacazzi pelospargente?


anche il mio perdeva pelo
però non era un cagacazzi, anzi.
mi saltava addosso dalla gioia quando non mi vedeva per piu di 10 minuti
ma mi avrebbe sbranato una mano se solo avessi alzato la voce verso mia madre.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anche il mio perdeva pelo
> però non era un cagacazzi, anzi.
> mi saltava addosso dalla gioia quando non mi vedeva per piu di 10 minuti
> ma mi avrebbe sbranato una mano se solo avessi alzato la voce verso mia madre.


Ma anche il mio è dolce e si fa far tutto.
Quasi.
Però è anche cagacazzi. E non c'è più nulla nel raggio di 3 km da lui che non sia contaminata da peli bianchi ispidi deflagranti.
Compreso la mia auto nera.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma solo il mio cane è un cagacazzi pelospargente?


dicono che cane e padrone col tempo tendono a somigliarsi.   calvizie incipiente?


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dicono che cane e padrone col tempo tendono a somigliarsi.   calvizie incipiente?


No, direi di no.
Anche il cane è molto peloso. Tipo spinoncino.


----------

